# looking for celeste tires, do they make them?



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

im looking for some celeste tires to match my C2C 928, anyone now where i can find them. the Michlin PRO² RACE looks like they make a color that is a close match but im not sure.


----------



## kensmerlin (Jun 15, 2007)

Someone is selling Vittoria Rubino II wire bead clinchers on eBay now. Item 130208510768.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

sweet thanks!


----------



## didyman (Jan 4, 2006)

i have a new set of pro race 2 in the light blue for sale if interested. they werw only mounted and never ridden.Would look great on a celeste bianchi.


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I was at my dealer and they had Vittorias that had celeste sidewalls in stock. I would guess any Bianchi dealer could get them.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Back in the olden days, before your time, tires used to be black, and we never complained about them! Then some young whipper snapper had to up and... (A friend's father would say pretty much the same thing with much more colorful language while questioning the sexuality of everyone who has ever seen a non-black tire).


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

If that is Fongman, I have ordered some celeste parts from him and water bottles, and everything went smoothly with the transaction. He even combined shipping and threw in an extra water bottle.


----------

